# thanks for the photo help, here is my muzzy buck



## Devok (Sep 9, 2007)

I missed this deer the day before, and went back to the spot I last saw him, and the next morning out he came at 120 yds with a few other bucks. It was awesome to just be out with my dad and brothers. I am jelous of those who still have tags!


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Great looking buck.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Lots o character. I like it!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow that is a wide one!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Very cool buck!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

How wide is he? congrats on a great buck


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw a similar 3x but never did get a shot on him. the sad part was that I passed up on a great looking 4x to try and wait for the 3x to present a shot. but the sheer width and heigth of the 3 made me really not want to "settle" for the "small" 4x :lol: so far I'm eating tag soup!

What a great buck!


----------



## Shep (Sep 21, 2007)

Sure was a fun hunt. Too bad I couldn't stay and watch you shoot him, but also glad I didn't have to help drag him out of that canyon!


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice toad 30" heavy 3 i like it!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Devok (Sep 9, 2007)

He is 29" wide and I wish you would have been there too sheps, that would have saved me alot of work!


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

**** fine buck!!!


----------



## elkmaster (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks like a sweet southern Utah buck?  You don't find deer much wider than that! That is one nice 3 point.


----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

How did you get to go hunting with Dave Letterman?


----------



## Devok (Sep 9, 2007)

Thats funny! My Dad has gotten that before


----------

